# E-Mail-Konto mit Outlook XP permanent überprüfen? (wie beim MSN Messenger)



## Neyman (29. September 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe mit outlook xp das problem, dass ich meine e-mails vom web.de-konto nur manuell über F9 bzw. "Senden/Empfangen" empfangen und senden kann. ich hatte mal vor zwei jahren den MSN Messenger für mein alter hotmail-konto, und immer als eine mail einging, wurde ich benachrichtigt.
So, wie stelle ich das jetzt bitte bei Outlook (XP) ein?
die funktion für das automatische empfangen (z. B. im 1-minütigen Intervall) schein nicht so richtig zu funktionieren...

danke schon mal im voraus und sorry für den betreff.


----------



## CyTreX (30. September 2002)

Ich denke das sieht schlecht aus. Um ununterbrochen mit deinem postfach verbunden zu sein, bräuchtest du ja sowas wie einen exchange-server. Das es mit Hotmail und MSN-Messenger ging lag ja wahrscheinlich nur daran das beides M$ ist, bei web.de wirst du da pech haben. 

Aber wenn du die automatische übermittlung auf 3-5 min oder so stellst, müsste das doch ganz gut klappen.
Oder geht es bei dir um sekunden?


----------



## Neyman (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi CyTreX,
erst einmal danke für deine Antwort. Du hast Recht, das wird wohl wirklich daran liegen, dass beides von MS ist. Aber mir ist noch etwas anderes aufgefallen:
Wenn ich ins Internet gehe und zum Einwählen SmartSurfer von web.de benutze, checkt das Programm mein E-Mail-Postfach. An und für sich ist das ja nichts besonderes, aber oft erscheint die Postfachabfrage immer dann, wenn vor wenigen Momenten eine E-Mail eingegangen ist.

Ich werd's mal versuchen. Nein, um Sekunden geht's natürlich nicht.


----------



## RealDragon (23. September 2003)

Hi!

Bei mir taucht bei WEB.de auch der fehler beim Verbinden auf das er angeblich die Mails nur alle 15 Minuten abfragt ... zumindest bei Freemail.
Also wenn ich mehrmals hintereinander auf Senden/Empfangen gehe zeigt er mir diesen fehler an. Vielleicht nützt dir das ja was.

MfG RealDragon


----------



## Erpel (23. September 2003)

Es ist absolut Fakt, dass der pop3 Abruf Interwall 15 Minuten beträgt. Öfter kannst du deine Mails nicht anrufen, das mit der "live"Funktion von MSN ist fest in den Messenger integriert. Hotmail ist ja auch kein pop3 Mailsystem.


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2003)

Mann, das ist echt blöde. Ich habe hier für mein Outlook auf dem Apple ein Applescript das alle 3 Minuten Outlook anweist die Mailbox zu checken. Vielleicht klappt das bei Windows über WSH?

Hmm.. kann man nicht über das M$-Schedule solche Aufgaben (Tasks) nicht planen? Also cronjob für arme


----------



## Erpel (23. September 2003)

Man kann doch in Outlook auch einstellen das der alle 3 min abruft.


----------



## GuenterS (11. Januar 2004)

Wenn Dir web.de, aber nur alle 15 Minuten Pop zugriff gewährt, kannst im Outlook auch 1 Minute einstellen, 14 Fehlermeldungen erhalten und bei jedem 15ten Versuch Erfolg haben...


----------



## Neyman (11. Januar 2004)

Eine sinnvolle Lösung ist wohl immer noch, Outlook anzuweisen, dem web.de-Intervall anzupassen - ergo alle 15 Min.
Oder man macht es ganz einfach und legt sich ein E-Mail-Konto bei einem anderen Anbieter an. Mein web.de Konto erreichen ca. 60-80 Spams... täglich!
Hoch lebe der Spam-Filter! 

Danke im Übrigen für eure Antworten!

Neyman


----------

